# My Female almost kill him



## henrial (Oct 24, 2016)

Hello i have a big tank of 200l with two femails and one male bettas. Yesterday i saw one of the female attacking the male. she destroyed the tail of the male. Now the male is in an other tank. I would like to know if it will be possible to put them together again and what could i do to stop this problem
thank you very much.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Male and female bettas _cannot_ be housed together. Unless they are together temporarily just to breed, they cannot be kept together. Even breeding is dangerous for both the male and female. They are called fighting fish for a reason.

Females are also difficult to keep together, you will need more females to set up a sorority, or they may turn on each other. More females means they establish a hierarchy to distribute aggression evenly, rather than between each other.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

You should do more research before putting fish in a tank together. Did you not see bettas are kept in separate cups at the store? A store wouldn't waste time with that if they could all be kept in 1 tank free roaming without killing eachother. As stated above, bettas are known as Siamese fighting fish for a reason-they've been bred for countless generations to kill eachother. Even if they're mostly sold as pets now the instinct is still there, you can put a few together and expect it to go well.

DO NOT put the fish back together. Separate ALL of them (including the 2 girls). If you can't give each their own tank (or a properly divided tank with a very secure divider), take them back to the store you got them from.
Sororities (all female) tanks take a lot of work and can still fail. Minimum 10g (37 l) to 20g long (75 l) (but larger tanks are better) and extremely thickly planted or decorated. If you can see the back wall fro the front or see the opposite side wall when looking in from the side you've done it wrong-it needs to be denser! Having a larger tank doesn't mean you can slack of on keeping it thick with vegetation/decor. The line of sight break up is what keeps them from killing eachother. You'd also need a group of 5 or more girls (5 in a 10g, more can go into larger tank). Even than you can end up with brutal fights that kill 1 or more of the girls. 

There is no situation where you can keep a male and 1 or more female bettas together without a secure divider for any length of time. Even when breeding (using 1 male and female) and even with proepr conditioning of the fish to breed first they can still end up killing instead of mating. 

Bettas are best kept in their own tank heated. No hassles or stress.


----------

